# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia

## kirana1



----------


## ragn4rok

Wowww.. Nice.... But I'm still confused with aponogetifolia from Mr. Sutrisno (TROPICA Indonesia) that he said Aponogetifolia also (he got the plant wild cought from his Phillipine friend).. very different in shape.. His plant very tall also.. I'll take the picture soon..

----------


## kirana1

jeffry,

i got this plant from Japan, i saw olso the plant from Mr sutrisno, but its look difference with mine.

and i bought olso a small plant that he said Crypto aponogetifolia, and it grow but i think it olso difference ( see the below picture)



may be we should wait until the plant flowering

nico

----------


## lorba

looks more like coronata or usteriana then a aponogetifolia. yeah, flower will tell it all.

----------


## kirana1

i agree with you, its look like coronata

----------


## celticfish

Kirana,
I just managed to get some C. Apongetifolia too.
Most of the leaves have melted (4/5).
The seller is also pretty "smart", they cut the crown with a bare minimum of rhizome!  :Exasperated: 
And I have separated them into three different tank (insurance).
From what I've read they do well with hard water but my tanks are in the lower pH...  :Knockout: 
Can you share what your experience with this plant and water parameters are?

----------


## lorba

celticfish,

i believe aponogetifolia is supplied that way right from phillippines. Collection is done by scissors and snip at the near the crown. long roots are perhaps cut off so that they can bundle it nicely and save space in their collection boxes.

A friend tried with success by inserting some coral chips into the ADA soil, only to portion where he planted the aponogetifolia. Good growth is reported. He mentioned that as long as the roots part gets the neutral high ph, things would be ok.

Although it may come mainly from streams/river with slow flow in their cluster, you might want to direct current to where they are.

Not exactly an easy plant, enjoy!

----------


## celticfish

lorba,

Yes, they looked exactly as the harvest method you described. 
Though I value more rhizome mass than the leaves!  :Grin: 
But I 

Thanks for the heads-up on the coral chip in soil!
I guess I'll need to make a stop at a LFS now...  :Grin: 

I do observe your point on the fast water flow.
I have some in a 3ft tank with soft water.
However, I have them in front of the flow from a power head.
This lot didn't melt as bad (about 50&#37; of leaves) and has stopped melting.
I'll probably add the coral chips to this lot and observe the ones in the planted tank (almost 100% meltdown).

----------


## gchoo

I think you may want to also does a little bit of calcium and some more K. The water doesnt need to be that fast flowing..just moving. Mine have been in the water for 2 or more weeks and no melting at all.. (At least that works for me...<=disclaimer)

I have changed the water twice already and even cut off some of the leaves (they get in the way so off they go and the roots also) and plant the rizhome in there. I put fertka in there for that extra Ummp! and in a few days time the leaves will grow again! 

Regards,
gchoo

----------


## celticfish

gchoo,
Thanks for the input.
I will be getting my Ferka Rosetta tomorrow through a forum member who was kind enough to help me buy (Midori is a little out of the way for me...).
As mentioned the lot in my 3ft fish only tank is doing well, so far.
The 4 ft planted in the balcony is having green water issues and I have already done 2x50&#37; WC 3 times.
I'm thinking the rotting is getting ammonia into the tank causing the GW bloom.  :Knockout: 
Both tanks are not chilled and temp is about 27C with max of 28C.
The two stalk I placed in a Fiveplan L-size in my room is doing fine, no rot at all.
This tank gets air-conditioning when I sleep!  :Grin: 
So I suppose a cooler water temp will also help prevent crypt rot.

After the rotting you can see hardly anything left as the rhizome is a bare minimum as lorba mentioned.
So after the initial rot I pruned and split the plants into three tanks.
Hopefully some will take root when I ad the coral chips and Ferka!

----------


## lorba

If you want to try emerse, you can pot it using the usual rock wool in black plastic pot, keep water just covering the brim of the pot.

I tried this on 10 plants with leaves cut. All are growing fine.

----------


## celticfish

lorba,
Another wonderful idea!  :Well done:  (now I can have four chances!  :Laughing: )
I can use the spare ADA soil I have that just doing nothing!
I think I'll try it with the tiny remaining rhizomes.
Should the potting mix have coral chips too?  :Confused: 
Thanks again!

----------


## lorba

I didnt try submerse, i just left them floating for use later.

However, i am trying them on 3 different emerse set up:

1) Orange pot with coral chips + amazonia II. Freshwater. 1 strong leaf so far. Water is 70&#37; pot height.

2) Black plastic pot with only rock wool. Water is covering brim of pot. best growth so far.

3) Orange pot with coral chips + compost. Freshwater. Pot used is the biggest i have and water reaches only 40-50% pot height. Slowest so far. Think i am going to repot with smaller pots or make the rest sit on something.

----------


## gchoo

Yes put them on coral chips too...

----------


## ct13

Anyone can advise how to different the aponogetifolia(Philippines) & the balance??

My aponogetifolia melted after planting into my tank together with the balansae. Now all the leave are the same width. 

The aponogetifolia leave was very wide when I bought from Midori. 

Thanks in advance

----------


## lorba

aponogetifolia have much bullated, broader leaves then balansae and it is usually very light green in color. Color on balansae leaves is usually a little more "messy'.

----------


## ct13

> aponogetifolia have much bullated, broader leaves then balansae and it is usually very light green in color. Color on balansae leaves is usually a little more "messy'.


Thank you sir, will try to identifly them thru the group of mix up.

Thank you.

----------

